

ULocate shows how to earn actual money on location-based mobile apps - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/12/16/ulocates-where-is-that-rare-beast-a-location-based-mobile-platform-earning-real-money/

======
wmblaettler
Single page view: [http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/12/16/ulocates-where-
is-t...](http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/12/16/ulocates-where-is-that-rare-
beast-a-location-based-mobile-platform-earning-real-money/?single_page=true)

